# Etisalat's USB Key



## Frtiz (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with any of Etisalat's USB keys. Any thoughts would be appreciated. In particular though I'm wondering:

1) Do you think I could use this as a main internet source? Are the speeds fast enough to support video chat?

2) Are the data plans the same as the broadband plans (http://www.etisalat.ae/eportal/en/personal/internet-services-packages.html)?

Thank you.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

My buddy used to have the USB modem, for work, it was pretty fast. About it replacing your home internet connection, that really depends on your usage i guess.. the Etisalat website does list speeds as high as 21.6 Mbps which is pretty freakin high.. I can tell you though that the router they replaced for me when hooking up the fiber connection, has an option to plug-in this USB modem.. so it is possible to replace your home connection with this USB solution and then broadcast the signal to multiple devices..


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Frtiz said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with any of Etisalat's USB keys. Any thoughts would be appreciated. In particular though I'm wondering:
> 
> 1) Do you think I could use this as a main internet source? Are the speeds fast enough to support video chat?
> 
> ...


Not sure where you'd find mobile broadband at the same prices as fixed broadband 

Mobile broadband pricing is on the Etisalat site here

Wasn't that difficult to find, especially as you were already on the site. As for using it instead of fixed. Well, the speeds are on the website, so decide for yourself. Signal quality is very variable and I wouldn't want to rely on it personally.


----------



## Frtiz (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks guys.

@ m1key I was confused because the USB modems are listed as devices under their broadband section (Etisalat - Personal - Broadband for Home - Al Shamil) which was why I thought it might have the same pricing scheme. I agree that I would expect the prices to be higher though.

At the moment I'm getting frustrated by the hassle of trying to get broadband hooked up and thought this might be easier.

Thanks again.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Frtiz said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> @ m1key I was confused because the USB modems are listed as devices under their broadband section (Etisalat - Personal - Broadband for Home - Al Shamil) which was why I thought it might have the same pricing scheme. I agree that I would expect the prices to be higher though.
> 
> ...


Sorry. I was a tad grumpy. There have been so many questions asked on here recently that a 3 second Google search would have answered.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

m1key said:


> Sorry. I was a tad grumpy. There have been so many questions asked on here recently that a 3 second Google search would have answered.


True.. Very true..


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Du also has a USB key, I have not compared prices. I tried to sign up through my company because they got a great deal (less than 1/2 on line price), but due to the fast paced speed of the local company did not get it processed in the couple months before I quit.

If they really get the bandwidth claimed (???), and you don't do a lot of downloading it seems a decent option if you also want to be able to work at the cafe. Of course, you will not be able to do a home network and be tied to the internet at the same time (well, not easily at least).


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Just to add that I struggled with Du. I used my phone as a hotspot when I first got here. It was pathetic and I gave up with it, despite spending quite a bit on the data plan. I was staying on SZR next to the Trade Centre at the time, so reception shouldn't have been an issue. In fact, dealing with Du was worse than having teeth pulled!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah for some reason Du hasn't kept up with their coverage, they have pretty good plans etc.. but coverage sucks.. not much improvement since i first started with them, back in '07.. As for the customer service bit.. well that is an alien concept in this part of the world honestly...


----------



## Frtiz (Aug 10, 2012)

I took a trip down to my local friendly Etisalat store and you were indeed correct m1key: while listed as broadband devices they're charged as mobile devices. Wishful thinking on my part. Thanks again guys.


----------

